# "fixie" mods



## Hukah (Feb 17, 2021)

(If this has been addressed ad nauseam just let me know. Thx)
 So, like most people's, my classic bikes (1938-1948) are "fixies", or single speed tanks.
I assume drop outs can be adjusted to fit a multi-speed cassette?
has anyone here done this operation and willing to share the process?
I'm under no impression that my classic riders are ever going to be put into a museum sometime in the future so I'm not a stickler for period correctness, but aesthetics/how it looks are important.
What are some other mods that are common to these bikes that help with modernizing them to compete with modern bikes?
I would think disk brakes might come in somewhere?

Thanks


----------



## sworley (Feb 17, 2021)

Check out "klunker" builds. Sounds closest to what you're looking to do:
https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/1156417-klunker-build.html


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 20, 2021)

Cold Setting STEEL. 1 of the best is a Shimano Nexus 7 or 8 Internal Geared hub setup If you aren't staying period looking. I don't like the way derailleur systems  look. Also you can stand on 1 side of the frame & pull but I do it like this as it's progressive & even/keeps alignment. Go a bit wider say 5-10mm+ than you'll need as it'll try to go back to memory. May have to let it sit a few days. Gives better tire clearances in the seat stays if you do it that area as well. Another tip is Google "DIY bicycle frame dimpling" . This is the general method before cutting welding & stretching frames are needed or desired


----------



## Hukah (Feb 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> View attachment 1361031
> 
> Cold Setting STEEL. 1 of the best is a Shimano Nexus 7 or 8 Internal Geared hub setup If you aren't staying period looking. I don't like the way derailleur systems  look. Also you can stand on 1 side of the frame & pull but I do it like this as it's progressive & even/keeps alignment. Go a bit wider say 5-10mm+ than you'll need as it'll try to go back to memory. May have to let it sit a few days. Gives better tire clearances in the seat stays if you do it that area as well. Another tip is Google "DIY bicycle frame dimpling" . This is the general method before cutting welding & stretching frames are needed or desired



Thanks Super. I appreciate the tips and leads. I agree with you about the derailleur look. I found a local guy with three 3-speed hubs, one is a sears. I don't know the other two.
It's not a Nexus but they only cost $20, so....????


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hukah said:


> Thanks Super. I appreciate the tips and leads. I agree with you about the derailleur look. I found a local guy with three 3-speed hubs, one is a sears. I don't know the other two.
> It's not a Nexus but they only cost $20, so....????



If they work. Who cares. The Nexus 7 is like $179+ New. I need a $20-30 cable & shifter for the pop up push button 1 I have on a Schwinn Cruiser 7 to switch it to twist shift but man ohhh man it pedals like Heaven when it was working 100%. I saved a vintage Shimano 3 speed from a rusted out Raleigh that someday I will check out for the "right project" but it's nice to have a little something for inclines or hills. The 1 time I rode with The Hurricane Coaster group in Charlotte, NC jus' to meet some of TheCabe guys I was on a cheap Taiwan 7 speed ballooner; we had a few small hills & I had no problems climbing them sitting without running anyone over at the slower paces (we rode a few of the walk way paths with double hand rails). They're nice to have for riders & albeit my Taiwan wasn't as quality built or as cool as the vintage stuff it did the job without making you feel dog tired so I could enjoy shooting the breeze with some great guys & other than 8 miles a long time ago that's probably the most I have rode since my teens.  Maybe 1 day I will have something vintage thrown together & will be able to get together with them again. Covid or Not. The guys were Great but man I rode my 1st & Only Twin Bar Thanks to @DonChristie . Bike memories of stuff I had Only Seen Here & Never Knew Existed!


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 20, 2021)

Sorry for the book but without @Dave Stromberger & the guys + the wealth of knowledge here I wouldn't know what little I do about these bikes. I like riding them No matter original or repop pieces etc. Can't Help it Anymore! That's the Thrill of Riding vs Hiding Them


----------



## Hukah (Feb 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Sorry for the book but without @Dave Stromberger & the guys + the wealth of knowledge here I wouldn't know what little I do about these bikes. I like riding them No matter original or repop pieces etc. Can't Help it Anymore! That's the Thrill of Riding vs Hiding Them



I love this topic. Your "book" is a mere chapter in the book I'm enjoying "reading".
I'm on the build sites guessing what the guys are working with. It's fun to find out you are learning what to look for.
I didn't know a Nexus was so (comparatively) inexpensive. It's almost worth it to get a new one and call it a day.
My old legs and back just can't take that single speed for long around these parts.
This convo here has basically sold me on a Nexus at this point.

Thanks for that.

You wouldn't have a recommendation as to a dealer would you?


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hukah said:


> I love this topic. Your "book" is a mere chapter in the book I'm enjoying "reading".
> I'm on the build sites guessing what the guys are working with. It's fun to find out you are learning what to look for.
> I didn't know a Nexus was so (comparatively) inexpensive. It's almost worth it to get a new one and call it a day.
> My old legs and back just can't take that single speed for long around these parts.
> ...



Last few times I looked them up ebay was the best place; I think they were $179 or so free shipping. When I had bought the Cruiser 7 for an ex girlfriend the guy told me "had I known that thing was like $350+ I wouldn't have posted it for so cheap (like $75). I looked it up for just the hub. I rode it a few times & instantly wanted to take it off the girl's Schwinn to put it on every bike I own. I occassionally look them up via google & ebay; they seem simple = don't shift while pedaling, don't jam them if you don't have to hard brake, and make sure you properly adjust them/check them if they seem a little out of sync  via youtube. They're stupid simple in that aspect and if you don't beat them they should last as long as any taken care of vintage piece. If the Nexus 8 or newer models are as Nice I wouldn't hesitate to say "take my money" Especially if you want to ride more & or frequently.  Also look at a pedal forward designed bike. Maybe incorporate as much of that as you can into some of the oL' steel you own; layback seat post & clamp/bars etc. Good cushioned seats. Swap'em back when you wanna store it or need them to look Era Period Correct


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 20, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-Ne...r-Hub-36H-NEW-/402587446627?campid=5335809022  $119.97 + $8.10 shipping. US sellers & of course they Go Up in Prices from there. Cool thing is if you use the twist shift setup you can make it into a "stick shift" like the muscle bikes had on the top tubes. Search RatRodBikes as they have a lot of info on doing some simple to wild setups with them.


----------



## Hukah (Feb 21, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> ..... Also look at a pedal forward designed bike. Maybe incorporate as much of that as you can into some of the oL' steel you own; layback seat post & clamp/bars etc. Good cushioned seats. Swap'em back when you wanna store it or need them to look Era Period Correct



I'm looking to do just that. I'm old and getting older and I plan to have some fun before i go.
I have bought some beautiful period, if not maker correct, items to create a cool bike (or two, i hope, SHHhh).
That ebay 7-speed is so tempting.
I've got to cool it for a month or two.
I over-spent my budget for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 21, 2021)

Hukah said:


> I'm looking to do just that. I'm old and getting older and I plan to have some fun before i go.
> I have bought some beautiful period, if not maker correct, items to create a cool bike (or two, i hope, SHHhh).
> That ebay 7-speed is so tempting.
> I've got to cool it for a month or two.
> I over-spent my budget for the umpteenth time.



Yeah I know how that goes with budgets. Hard when you want something & have ideas to play with. Shame $ doesn't come as easily. LOL


----------



## SoBayRon (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi Hukah,
I am no expert here to help out mechanically, but I do ride a bit and have usually ridden single speed steel balloon tire bikes until recently. I got a Nexus 3 speed hub bike a few months ago and  love having a lower gear for hills and into the wind, etc. I just got a Nexus 7 speed on a new bike I am working on, but I rode it before taking it apart and the gearing is going to really help this old guy as well as make it more enjoyable to cruise. Sounds like you are on the right track and getting some good advice here from Superman1984.


----------



## Hukah (Feb 21, 2021)

i know a lot of "us" can relate to the over-spending on this hobby, but I'm serious right now. I have to stop myself and content myself with what I have.
It's too easy to see an old piece that you "need" to complete 'the look".
I can't live on my bikes.

.......or can I. Hmmmmm.
JK


----------



## Hukah (Feb 21, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Hi Hukah,
> I am no expert here to help out mechanically, but I do ride a bit and have usually ridden single speed steel balloon tire bikes until recently. I got a Nexus 3 speed hub bike a few months ago and  love having a lower gear for hills and into the wind, etc. I just got a Nexus 7 speed on a new bike I am working on, but I rode it before taking it apart and the gearing is going to really help this old guy as well as make it more enjoyable to cruise. Sounds like you are on the right track and getting some good advice here from Superman1984.



I love the CABE not for it's name but for it's people.
The best site on the web, IMhumbleO.
I got razzed by a couple of guys in the beginning and didn't know how to take the group at first, but the people who have helped me on this path are incredibly giving with their knowledge and insights according to experience.
I practice looking at "unknowns" every day now to see if/how I can date without input.
It's fun realizing that I am slowly picking up the tells.


----------

